# Cutting larger logs into blanks



## eskimo (Aug 26, 2007)

This weekend I was able to pick up some Osage Orange that had been cut over a year ago into log lengths of 18 - 24" by 8 - 12" diameter.

The challenge I have is cutting into blanks.  I have a mitre saw, table saw and a bench top band saw that can only handle a 4 1/2" thickness.

Once I have the wood cut to size, the bandsaw works great (with a 4 tpi blade), but the only method I have had success with in cutting the logs is to stand them on end and cut lengthwise with a chainsaw.  I support them upright with pipe clamps, but it's like cutting through rock to work through that Osage Orange (had to stop 3 times to dress up the chain to make it through 1 log).

Does anyone out there have any tips, tricks, jigs, etc. that they use to deal with cutting down log lengths?  The chainsaw works, but there is so much waste and it is difficult getting a clean straight cut because of the hardness of the wood that I'm getting far fewer usable blanks than I should.

I'm not yet ready to invest in the large bandsaw that would solve the problem if there is an alternative.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,  Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 26, 2007)

That's one of the many joys of working with Osage. There ain't no better way. Heck let it dry a couple more years and your chain saw will not even cut it. Oh at a year old it hasn't even started drying.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 26, 2007)

Unless you have a friend with a pretty good size bandsaw, I think you are doing the best that you can.  Another option which is only for a young buck with a strong arm is the old "hand saw".

Mike


----------



## jthompson1995 (Aug 26, 2007)

You may lose some yield from the logs, but you could try splitting them, either by hand or with a powered splitter, until ut is small enough to take to your bandsaw.  This may save you time and aggravation as well as wear and tear on you chainsaw.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 27, 2007)

Instead of standing the logs on end try laying them down flat and then using your chainsaw on them you will find that the logs cut much easier this way.
AT least thats what i have found when processing my logs, may not be as hard as OO, but i have tackled some fairly tough woods.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jason has the answer. OO splits fairly easily. Split then run through bandsaw. It should be ready in less than a year if stored in a dry location. I have cut and sold a lot of OO. Be prepared to buy new bandsaw blades, the silica content of OO dulls blades fairly quickly. But, you have a nice haul. OO is nice to work with despite being quite hard, one of my favorite woods.


----------



## eskimo (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input.  I did take Jason's advice and found the wood fairly easy to split, although I have been reintroduced to muscles that haven't been used in a while, but well worth it.
Frank, you were right on about the bandsaw blades.
Thanks,  Bob


----------



## jrc (Aug 28, 2007)

I like using smaller 2" branches better. The grain can look nicer and most times you will have a dark center and lighter sapwood on the outside.  That hedgeapple can be mighty hard to work with in big pieces.


----------

